# Help with Gardner design



## TonyM (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi All
Twenty or so years ago I found a Gardner 3F in a blacksmiths shop in Notting Hill of all places.  I restored it and showed it at the usual meets including the Great Dorset steam fair for a couple of years.









I would love to build a scale model as my next project but can't find enough info on the web. I have a few photos but can't get enough detail to scale many parts. I am looking at a fairly large model with 8 to 9 inch flywheels. Many of the engines were a similar design. I found that Alyn foundry made castings of a model O but they are no longer available. I also found a similar engine on youtube. 
I have started some basic design but would love to get more accuracy of scale. 




Can anyone help me with any drawings of a Gardner. It does not matter if they are the exact model or if they are dimensioned I just need to get some better ideas of scale. 
Thanks
TonyM


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 29, 2018)

Graham Corry owner of Alyn Foundry is active on Model Engine Maker forum, suggest you ask there and he may even have some spare castings from the O that could be used or adapted. I got most of the X-type castings from him earlier this year and he has just run off a small batch of castings for other regular members of that forum so I have another couple of his engines to make too. I have also made a CHUK and Robinson based on his drawings but scratch built.


----------



## Mike1 (Oct 29, 2018)

A look at this site may help certainly worth a look, http://www.enginemuseum.org/index.html  I may be wrong on this but I think the museum used to do castings for the Gardner Model O.

Mike.


----------



## TonyM (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks Jason and Mike. 
I have been in contact with Graham and have dropped an email to the engine museum. It's good to know that the Alyn foundry 1/2 size Gardner O used 9 inch flywheels which fit nicely into the 1/4 scale I was intending for the 3F.  The icing on the cake would be if I could find any castings around for the O model as the basic design didn't change much between the various engines over some thirty years .


----------



## MRA (Oct 30, 2018)

I do some volunteering at the Anson Engine Museum - there are quite a few Gardners, I'll have a look and see if there's a 3F if I'm down there Fri.  They may well have drawings, but I imagine it would take a fair donation to persuade someone to copy them for you!  I'll ask next time I'm down there.


----------



## TonyM (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks MRA.  Making a fair donation for drawings is fine by me if it gets me heading in the right direction. Even some fairly basic stuff would help. I have sent them an email and await an answer but it was more in regards to the 1/2 scale 0 which I am beginning to suspect does not give the same bore and stroke. Although the flywheel size is similar as is the bore. I believe the 1/2 scale 0 has 1 3/8 bore with 2 inch  stroke. I believe the 3F had something like a 1 to 2  bore stroke ratio.  Though my memory could be way off as it was over 20 years ago I restored it. A longer stroke would probably not be possible with the castings for the 0. Having said that I could possibly adjust bore to get the scale.


----------

